# another prevailing wage thread



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

I did a search and didn't really find everything laid out and in lamens terms exactly. 

I have the opportunity to bid a prevailing wage job. I'd like to know exactly what this entails. What do I need insurance wise. What do I need to file. What do I need if I hire an employee.. i.e. Workers comp, health benefits, ect. 

If someone can answer this as cleanly and thoroughly as the way prevailing wage paperwork needs to be filed I think we could have a valuable thread here.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Read through this whole thread.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

I read through that. Is that the best we got?


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

http://www.dol.gov/whd/forms/wh347instr.htm

I found this page helpful


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

As I understand it, here in Pgh. the prevailing wage is equal to that of union scale, including the benefit package, which comes out to roughly $49. I think you also need to have certified employees on the job.

More formalities than that, but that's the basics.


----------



## DiamondPaintingInc (May 31, 2012)

Prevailing wages are the wages you have to pay employees that would be equal to a Local Union set wages. Has nothing to do with there benefits - Insurance or anything else. When I do work at a local Air Force Base my painters get paid what the Journeyman wages are for the Local Union here in Phoenix.
Union wages for painters for instance in Phoenix are a lot less than say Chicago. So a Base in Phoenix is cheaper to paint than a Base elsewhere...Usually :blink:

1. Yes Workman's Comp. unless your working for The Flim-Flam Construction Company
2. Insurance is usually on Military or Federal Government a 3-5 million umbrella plus your work van or truck needs 1 million coverage. Which is funny because my work van is not worth crap anymore.

Just pay your employees the right wage for your area and you will not have any issues. If they audit you which is rare make sure everything is documented by check receipts or bank statements. Do not pay cash to any employee on the job.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

US DOL requires prevailing wage on federal property only when a project is in excess of $2,000, according to their website http://www.dol.gov/compliance/guide/dbra.htm

Has this been ammended?


----------



## DiamondPaintingInc (May 31, 2012)

CApainter said:


> US DOL requires prevailing wage on federal property only when a project is in excess of $2,000, according to their website http://www.dol.gov/compliance/guide/dbra.htm
> 
> Has this been ammended?



I do not know that answer. I have never did a job on Federal property less than $2,000.00. For the hassle and tight security I need $2,000.00 for the extra cigars I smoke when I get home after dealing with some of those people.:yes:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

what's that kinda thing when it pops up I got to wonder. Is there a term like spam or troll or something? I seen it pop up before. Is it a way to spread a virus or something? What's the deal?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Do you need any special liscience or certifications to bid on government work or prevailing wages? 

I see tons of these types of jobs I could bid on but I stay away.....don't they typically go union too?


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

Certified payroll

3-5 mil insurance
OSHA 10 to 30 training
Most require background checks
Vehicle make model and lic. And proff of insurance. 
No cell phones on job site. 
And the list goes on.
This is on a military base

Prevailing wage varies. State and counties. 
Davis bacon wage rates. Google it. 


But I will say this 30k job has 48k in change orders. 

We do make more money on pw work but most forget about the time it takes to get paid. Also GCs hold 10 % retain age. Until they get there final check. In a nutshell u better be abale to float big dollar payroll for min. 90 days.


----------

